# paddling out baits



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I will be yaking out baits for a friend tommorow at Chicks... is there anything I should know before headin' out there? I have adequate tackle, and will be using FF rigs and bluefish rigs.

Thanks


----------



## TUMBLEYAK (Aug 4, 2004)

just use extra weight...12-16oz to compensate for the extra line you will have out.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Awesome... thanks, will report later.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

*Bait and weight delivery??*

So when you do paddle out the bait(s), (((here's the stupid question))), I assume you leave the rod anchored in the holder on the beach but what or how do you carry out the bait'n'weight? In a bucket?? 

Thanks in advance!

FB


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Fishbreath said:


> So when you do paddle out the bait(s), (((here's the stupid question))), I assume you leave the rod anchored in the holder on the beach but what or how do you carry out the bait'n'weight? In a bucket??
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> FB


Milt, most have milkcrates attached to th yak and put them in there. In my inagural attempts that didn't work for me and I just put the weight and bait around the seat strap.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Cool. Thanks Clay.  Wasn't sure how the logistics worked on that and with the waves and everything, a stray hook or hooks could make it interesting.

Milt


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Fishbreath said:


> Cool. Thanks Clay.  Wasn't sure how the logistics worked on that and with the waves and everything, a stray hook or hooks could make it interesting.
> 
> Milt


Fred was yakking out a bait sat and was getting to the knot so Trish put the brakes on th reel. Well about that time Fred was grabbing the bait to drop it and got a circle hook in th finger.


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Ouch


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Rockstar, I fish Chicks just about every day in the Summer. 

I've been trying to catch a cobie off that beach for several years now. If I ever do it, I'm gonna dance on the sand in front of everyone. I mean some serious butt shaking. 

Between fightin' huge rays and losin' your bait to crabs, it's a lot of work for nothing. I've been thinking about yaking a bait out there for years. I'll be getting my yak soon, so it's been on my mind even more lately.

You know what, it ain't gonna work. Between the boats and the jet skis, you've got a a very, very good chance of catching a prop.

I've hooked two boats and a jet ski so far. And more close calls than I can remember. I even tangled a Navy S.E.A.L. there once, too. 

I guess a yak bait is worth a try. Just be ready to re-spool. 

IMHO, you'd be better off fishin' out of your yak at Chicks.

By the way, croaker on every cast today. But still no cobe.  

And two close calls, one boat and one jet ski.


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

*lost*

I'm curious about "pulling bait out", I've never heard of that, and may be I'm not understanding right.
Do you guys set up a surf rigs and yak out the bait over the breakers? and if so why wouldn't you just yak out a few hundred yards and anchor up and fish from the kayak? is the water to choppy in that area?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

villagerecorder said:


> I'm curious about "pulling bait out", I've never heard of that, and may be I'm not understanding right.
> Do you guys set up a surf rigs and yak out the bait over the breakers? and if so why wouldn't you just yak out a few hundred yards and anchor up and fish from the kayak? is the water to choppy in that area?


There are people that do that. I'm a wimp. Th area I usally fish is real shoally and a big cobe could drag ya into the shoals and there could be trouble. Fishing chicks from a yak prolly wouldn't be a bad idea as it is usally calm there.


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

*ah that clears it up*

I wish I had those problems "cobia" draggin me around...in surfside beach sc,, The surf fishing here blows! Ive been up here since feb, and its starting to feel like a dead zone, 
I knew it was not going to be like florida, but its been really disappointing to say the least

the water temp is 80, and still nothin doing,,,, any of you guys live around here? know something I dont? LOL .....Ive been fishin for 30 years, and cant figure this one out


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

villagerecorder said:


> I wish I had those problems "cobia" draggin me around...in surfside beach sc,, The surf fishing here blows! Ive been up here since feb, and its starting to feel like a dead zone,
> I knew it was not going to be like florida, but its been really disappointing to say the least
> 
> the water temp is 80, and still nothin doing,,,, any of you guys live around here? know something I dont? LOL .....Ive been fishin for 30 years, and cant figure this one out


Dont get em wrong, I have never had a cobe drag me yet. But I heard stories.

Ck out the SC/GA board for info. Looks like those boys get into em.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> Th area I usally fish is real shoally and a big cobe could drag ya into the shoals and there could be trouble.


NTKG had trouble there ... and he wasn't even fightin' a fish.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

Jeff Im goin'a have to call you out on that one... NTKG aint the only one who had a spill on the water One of the most important things to remember when yakn baits out is that the yakker should cut the lines if he has problems dropping them or such. This was a lesson learned. This way you dont have drag/pull on the yak when trying to come back in, you wont end up 3/4 of a mile down a protected part of the beach that you cant drive on, and you get your rigs and line back. You did good tho Jeff.
Marshall


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

we still on for saturday? you wouldnt beleive it.. JEFF said he's buying a yak.. TOLD YOU ONCE HE GOT ON, IT WAS OVER


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

It turned out to be a fairly good outing, the fishing wasn't great but learned alot. We started out dragging 3 lines wit cut spot, a heaver 200-300ft. out with live croaker, and 2 stand up rods loaded with braid way out there by the 6th light or so. The heaver had no issues sticking (8oz weight) but it took us a few tries with the standup rods.You had to get the right ammount of tension on the line and angle in the water to get it to stick before the line drifted into the pilings... No issues with boaters as the stand up rods were set up shorter to the beach and the lines sunk deeper... It seemed like a great idea until we started pulling up clean hooks and SKATES, SKATES, and more SKATES! :--| I got sick of paddling real quick, and Mike learned how to paddle real quick.  Trust me, if I get anymore days off there will be no worries of skate overpopulation  

On the bait rigs, we caught microcroaker after microcroaker... and the occasional tiny grey and spot. Mike caught a few smaller flounder with the EZ squid fishbites... I missed a few drifting the pilings in the yak... but got some practice for striper fishing this fall. I also figured it was a good day to practice re-entering the yak... almost came natural to me... it's good to know I can easily swim off the yak in the dog days of summer. 

Like I said, had an awesome time. Great thing about Chicks Beach, if the fishin' suck,s the day on the beach and the beverages makes it all worth it... did I forget to mention the eye candy  

As for yakkin' out the baits it was fairly simple.. keep the clicker on the reel to let line out smoothly, throw the bait in the tankwell and paddle it out. We used whistles to avoid any miscommunications... one to stop paddling if there are any issues with the reel... and two to drop the bait. Whoever is paddlin' out gives one for slack, two to let the other guy know the bait is dropped and out the yak so he can put tension on the line. 

Very doable at Chicks, but like yah said Jeff... waste of time this part of the year...


----------

